# Motor theory video



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Found this on youtube. Thought it may be of interest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpL0joqJmqY&feature=related


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good find and a very interesting watch on DC Motors and Generators.

Also the AC Motors and Generators here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07uXnc1C5CA&NR=1


----------

